# ISPConfig 3.0.1.2 released



## Till (22. Mai 2009)

ISPConfig 3.0.1.2 is available for download. This release is a bugfix release for ISPConfig 3.


Download
-----------------------------------------------------

The software can be downloaded here:

http://downloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-3.0.1.2.tar.gz?use_mirror=


Changes:
--------------------------------------


- Many bugs have been fixed, see bugtracker:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/index.php?string=&project=3&due[]=25&status[]=closed&do=index


For a detailed changelog, please have a look at the SVN history with an SVN client of your choice:

svn://svn.ispconfig.org/ispconfig3/trunk/


Known Issues:
--------------------------------------

Please take a look at the bugtracker:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org


BUG Reporting
--------------------------------------

Please report bugs to the ISPConfig bugtracking system:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org


Supported Linux Distributions
-----------------------------
- Debian Etch (4.0) - Lenny (5.0)
- Ubuntu 7.10 - 9.04
- OpenSuSE 11 - 11.1
- CentOS 5.2 - 5.3
- Fedora 9 - 10


Installation
--------------------

The installation instructions for ISPConfig can be found here:

http://www.ispconfig.org/documentation.htm

and in the text files (named INSTALL_*.txt) which are inside the docs folder of the .tar.gz file.


Update
--------------------

To update existing ISPConfig 3 installations, run this command on the shell:

ispconfig_update.sh

And select "stable" as update resource. The script will check if an updated version of ISPConfig 3 is available and then download the tar.gz and start the 

setup script.

If the ISPConfig version on your server does not have this script yet, follow the manual update instructions below.


Manual update instructions
--------------------------

cd /tmp
wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
tar xvfz ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
cd ispconfig3_install/install
php -q update.php


----------



## Falcon37 (23. Mai 2009)

Thx! Bei mir ging das Update auf allen Systemen gut, nur bei einem irgendwie nicht, hier mal der Install Log:


```
>> Update

Operating System: Debian Lenny/Sid or compatible

This application will update ISPConfig 3 on your server.
MySQL root password []: pass

Reconfigure Services? (yes,no) [yes]:

Configuring Postfix
Configuring Jailkit
Configuring SASL
Configuring PAM
Configuring Courier
Configuring Spamassassin
Configuring Amavisd
Configuring Getmail
Configuring Pureftpd
Configuring MyDNS
Configuring Apache
Configuring Database
Configuring Firewall
Updating ISPConfig
ISPConfig Port [8080]:

Reconfigure Crontab? (yes,no) [yes]:

Updating Crontab
Restarting services ...
Stopping MySQL database server: mysqld.
Starting MySQL database server: mysqld.
Checking for corrupt, not cleanly closed and upgrade needing tables..
Stopping Postfix Mail Transport Agent: postfix.
Starting Postfix Mail Transport Agent: postfix.
Stopping SASL Authentication Daemon: saslauthd.
Starting SASL Authentication Daemon: saslauthd.
Stopping amavisd: amavisd-new.
Starting amavisd: amavisd-new.
Stopping ClamAV daemon: clamd.
LibClamAV Warning: ***********************************************************
LibClamAV Warning: ***  This version of the ClamAV engine is outdated.     ***
LibClamAV Warning: *** DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq ***
LibClamAV Warning: ***********************************************************
LibClamAV Warning: ***********************************************************
LibClamAV Warning: ***  This version of the ClamAV engine is outdated.     ***
LibClamAV Warning: *** DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq ***
LibClamAV Warning: ***********************************************************
Starting ClamAV daemon: clamd .
Stopping Courier authentication services: authdaemond.
Starting Courier authentication services: authdaemond.
Stopping Courier IMAP server: imapd.
Starting Courier IMAP server: imapd.
Stopping Courier IMAP-SSL server: imapd-ssl.
Starting Courier IMAP-SSL server: imapd-ssl.
Stopping Courier POP3 server: pop3d.
Starting Courier POP3 server: pop3d.
Stopping Courier POP3-SSL server: pop3d-ssl.
Starting Courier POP3-SSL server: pop3d-ssl.
Warning: DocumentRoot [/var/www/subdomain.omain.com/web] does not exist
apache2: bad user name web4
Restarting web server: apache2 failed!
/usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-wrapper: Invalid configuration file /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/DisplayDotFiles: ".yes." not convertible to true or false
Restarting ftp server: Update finished.
(mas73@oki)-(/tmp/ispconfig3_install/install) $
```
Jetzt kann ich das Interface von ISPConfig nicht erreichen und Websites auch nicht .... Versteh trotz der Meldung irgendwie nicht warum Apache nicht mehr startet, war ja nur wegen einer Subdomain.


----------



## Till (23. Mai 2009)

Du hast einen vhost für 
subdomain.omain.com aber das Verzeichnis /var/www/subdomain.omain.com/web existiert nicht und daher kann apache nicht starten. Lösche mal den Symlink für die vhost Datei in /etc/apache2/sites-enabed für subdomain.omain.com und start dann den apache.

Außerdem hats Du wohl einen falschen Wert in der Datei  /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/DisplayDotFiles, da sollte eine 1 drin stehen und nicht YES.


----------



## Falcon37 (23. Mai 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Du hast einen vhost für
> subdomain.omain.com aber das Verzeichnis /var/www/subdomain.omain.com/web existiert nicht und daher kann apache nicht starten. Lösche mal den Symlink für die vhost Datei in /etc/apache2/sites-enabed für subdomain.omain.com und start dann den apache.


Thx, irgendwie wurde das S bei meiner Domain wegelassen, jetzt weiß ich warum die Subdomain nicht funktionierte, aber warum dies passierte weiß ich nicht...
Der Apache Neustart klappt aber auch nach dem Syslink löschen leider nicht:


```
(mas73@oki)-(/tmp/ispconfig3_install/install) $ /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload
Syntax error on line 67 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/andere-domain.com.vhost:
RewriteBase: only valid in per-directory config files
 failed!
(mas73@oki)-(/tmp/ispconfig3_install/install) $
```


----------



## Till (24. Mai 2009)

Der Fehler ist ja auch recht selbsterklärend. Du darfst 
RewriteBase nun innerhalb veiner Directory Anweisung benutzen und nicht direkt in der vhost Definition.


----------



## Falcon37 (24. Mai 2009)

Ok, aber ich habe nichts in die vhost Definition eingegeben,  zumindestens nicht bewußt...


----------



## Till (24. Mai 2009)

Bist Du sicher, dass nichts im apache Directiven Feld der Website in ISPConfig steht (schau bitte nochmal nach)? Wenn ja, dann poste bitte mal den Inhalt der vhost Datei.


----------



## Falcon37 (25. Mai 2009)

Ups, sorry da wa doch was drin  Hier der Inhalt der vhost-Datei (/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/andere-domain.com.vhost)


```
<Directory /var/www/andere-domain.com>
    AllowOverride None
    Order Deny,Allow
    Deny from all
</Directory>

<VirtualHost 38.233.43.232:80>
      DocumentRoot /var/www/andere-domain.com/web
  
    ServerName andere-domain.com
    ServerAlias www.andere-domain.com
    ServerAdmin ad@andere-domain.com

    ErrorLog /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/andere-domain.com/error.log

    ErrorDocument 400 /error/400.html
    ErrorDocument 401 /error/401.html
    ErrorDocument 403 /error/403.html
    ErrorDocument 404 /error/404.html
    ErrorDocument 405 /error/405.html
    ErrorDocument 500 /error/500.html
    ErrorDocument 503 /error/503.html
    
    <Directory /var/www/andere-domain.com.com/web>
        Options FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride Indexes AuthConfig Limit FileInfo
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>
    <Directory /var/www/clients/client0/web1/web>
        Options FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride Indexes AuthConfig Limit FileInfo
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>

    # cgi enabled
    <Directory /var/www/clients/client0/web1/cgi-bin>
      Order allow,deny
      Allow from all
    </Directory>
    ScriptAlias  /cgi-bin/ /var/www/clients/client0/web1/cgi-bin/
    AddHandler cgi-script .cgi
    AddHandler cgi-script .pl
    # suexec enabled
    SuexecUserGroup web1 client0
    # php as fast-cgi enabled
    <Directory /var/www/andere-domain.com/web>
        AddHandler fcgid-script .php .php3 .php4 .php5
        FCGIWrapper /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/web1/.php-fcgi-starter .php
        Options +ExecCGI
        AllowOverride all
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>

<Files "config.php">
Order Allow,Deny
Deny from All
</Files>
<Files "common.php">
Order Allow,Deny
Deny from All
</Files>
RewriteEngine on
#if forum is in /forum/ replace with RewriteBase /forum/
RewriteBase /
RewriteRule ^(.*)-f([0-9]*)/(.*)-t([0-9]*)-s([0-9]*).html viewtopic.php?f=$2&t=$4&start=$5&%{QUERY_STRING} [L]
RewriteRule ^(.*)-f([0-9]*)/(.*)-t([0-9]*).html viewtopic.php?f=$2&t=$4&%{QUERY_STRING} [L]
RewriteRule ^(.*)-f([0-9]*)/index-s([0-9]*).html viewforum.php?f=$2&start=$3&%{QUERY_STRING} [L]
RewriteRule ^(.*)-f([0-9]*)/ viewforum.php?f=$2&%{QUERY_STRING} [L]
RewriteRule ^(.*)-f([0-9]*) viewforum.php?f=$2&%{QUERY_STRING} [L]
</VirtualHost>
```


----------



## Till (25. Mai 2009)

Du musst die rewrite rules im apache directiven Feld innerhalb einer Directory Anweisung einfügen, also so:

<Directory /var/www/andere-domain.com.com/web>
......
......
</Directory>


----------

